# Another new comer! *



## Fingerscrossed! (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi All    

AAAAAAHHHHH!! my head is already spinning with all the Abb, plus having to keep a check of all the dates I have to remember (thank God for diaries). 

I'd appreciate some sound advice on what is sure to be a roller coaster event of emotions in the coming weeks.



I hope I'm doing this correctly.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Fingerscrossed!

Welcome to Fertilityfriends!!

I am sure you will gain lots of advice and support during ur time here

Why not tell us a little about yourself and your journey so far, the ladies (and gents) of the site can guide you

there is a list of abbreviations i will leave you a link for these

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

best wishes

Emxx


----------



## eza (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi fingerscrossed,

I am a newcomer too, just trying to find my way around the site, have you started treatment yet?

Erica


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya eza

Welcome to Fertility freinds

i am sure that you will soon find your way around

Where abouts in south yorkshire are you

I am from south yorks originally!

wishing you lots of luck with ur treatment

Emxx


----------



## eza (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Em,

I live in Beckingham, about 17 miles from Doncaster.

Where are you from? Where are you now??

I have been visiting this site for some time but have just posted my first message tonight, started treatment on 9th Dec, @ Nottingham,,,, How about you?


Erica


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Eza

i am originaly from Barnsley
I try to get back there every month if i can as my parents live there still

How are you finding Nottingham

is it ok

What treatment are you having

I am waiting for IVF in sept (nhs) but hoping to self fund perhaps at notts

There is a thread in meeting places for the yorkshire ladies who meet up every so often

will leave a link for you
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=79953.0

Lots of luck honey

Emxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed! (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi Em 

We are at the very beginning of our treatment.  I've just had my Day 2 of my cycle blood tests and awaiting my mid cycle blood and scan test.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya fingerscrossed!

Just wanted to wish u lots of luck for ur test results

are you under a gynae at present or just under ur gp

I will leave links for you for

starting out board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

and the peer support board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0

On peer support feel free to post any questions you may have about ttc etc 
and our other members will hopefully be able to offer the benefit of their experience

If you need any help finding your way around

Just give me a shout  or anyone else too as everyone is soooo helpful 

Emxx


----------



## eza (Nov 24, 2006)

HI Em.

Notts care is great, we are having icsi treatment started on 9.12.06 (nhs funded).

Its our first cycle so very excited n scared.

How about you?

Erica


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi fingerscrossed and eza and welcome to the site 

eza - good luck with the treatment and getting a BFP.

fingerscrossed - what treatment are u having?

Kate xx​


----------



## Fingerscrossed! (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi Heffalump/Kate  


I'm not too sure how to get my details put on the "footer" of my text.  Can you help?  It saves me having to repeat myself... but hey not a problem.

Not yet mastered the abb so bear with me....!  

I am having IVF at the ARGC in London.  I'm at the early stages, had my first blood tests done on Day 2 of my cycle which will be followed by more blood tests and scan next week.  

I can't see much further than my blood/scan next week - it's the only way I can digest it all - my emotions are kinda frayed at the mo - I'm sure it's due to get much worse!  

How are you guys coping? 

How did you fit your app around work - have any probs and did you tell anyone about it?

xXx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi fingerscrossed 

I see u worked out how to put your information into the signature box? Well done 

Hope u are finding your way around the site ok?

It must be hard taking it all in with having treatment - as for fitting when i had appointments etc at the hospital for investigations i would try and request the shifts off work but then its different for me i guess - only a few people know at my work as i dont want the wife and their dogs knowing about my ttc problems - not that im trying to hide it or im ashamed because im not - mainly because otherwise i get 20 questions off people all the time and after a while it starts to grind u down. I guess u could tell work that u have a hospital appointment but u dont have to tell them what its for.

Good luck

Kate xx​


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Fingerscrossed

What a great name   

Just wanted to say welcome to FF I am sure that you will find some sound advice and great support.  Good luck   with all the tests.

Good Luck

Linda xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Fingerscrossed,

Just wanted to wish you luck for your cycle. Hope things work out for you next week when you go for your scan and bloods. The ARGC seems to have really good results so it looks like you're in the best hands.

Taking each day/week at a time is prob the best you can do and if you're not already doing something specific to destress you might want to think about that over the coming weeks! I've found acupuncture a brilliant way of coping with IVF. Don't know how or why but it really helps to keep you on an even keel and deal with the emotional stuff around treatment. Oh and chocolate....  

Erica - good luck with your cycle too. 

  

CG x


----------



## Fingerscrossed! (Dec 24, 2006)

...since I posted any messages and I feel I can finally sit myself down and put fingers to keyboard!

What a rollercoaster it's been for me and my DH. I really didn't realise just how demanding IVF could be.

I'm now on the last few days of my 2ww and the nerves have yet to kick in (honest) - I can't do any housework (shame) or put myself through any stress or upset. (NOT THAT I HAVE IN THE PAST) My DH has been an absolute Diamond through this last stage, from EC to ET.

As I've never gotten this far before (1st attempt - ovulated before EC)  this time round I am, believe it or not very calm and relaxed) What will be will be is my motto and this is definately something I have no control over, so why worry? - channel my energy into more positive thoughts - like the chance I could be carrying twins (oh my!!) 

Can anyone tell me whether you have any symptoms during your 2ww (on IVF) as I feel bloated at times, (i've put this down to the amount of water I have to drink daily) I cant seem to eat as much, I'm having all the signs of my MC rearing its head - is this normal? 
But on the whole, believe it or not I do feel ok.

Just some of the questions you're not really told about leading up to this point.

Appreciate any answers

Fingerscrossed!


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Fingerscrossed come over and join your fellow 2ww on the 2ww ladies in waiting thread.

We are all busy symptom watching and supporting each other.

Good luck  

Siobhan x


----------

